# Those were the days!



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

I've just come across a note by Les Jones, a former secretary of the Milford Trawler Owners' Association, referring to the JOSEPH HODGKINS, which fished out of Milford from 9 May 1920 to 21 Mar 1921:

"Went to sea on a Saturday forenoon, landed on Tuesday morning's market a catch of two hundred prime kits of gutted hake from the fish room, and one hundred and fifty kits of ungutted hake still on the deck. The crew were out on their feet with fatigue."

Sadly, on 28 Dec 1921 the JOSEPH HODGKINS sank off the Isle of Man after a collision with CUIRASS GY436. The crew were picked up by JACINTA (FD325).

Barry


----------



## Richard John Burton (Jan 29, 2008)

*Uberty R219 O.N.127356*

Barry I think you where enquiring about the Uberty.
All I have on her is that she was built in S.Aberdeen 1912.
in 1931 she was owned by Russell & Hancock Milford Haven
possibilty also by Tillbrook Trawlers see Bosun Watch Milford
trawler site/Trawler registered in other ports.
Both boats lost in WW2 on admiralty service .
Regards
Richard


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Richard. I still haven't been able to discover the name(s) of her Ramsgate owners, around 1920.

I'll be uploading what I do have on her tomorrow, I hope.

Regards,
Barry


----------

